# new pics, old fish



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)




----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

the bass look great jay!!!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks  the little guys are barely growing though, they refuse to eat anything but prawns, and blood worms.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

i like the severum


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> thanks  the little guys are barely growing though, they refuse to eat anything but prawns, and blood worms.


Have you tried stuffing prawns with pellets? That might get them used to pellets.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Have you tried stuffing prawns with pellets? That might get them used to pellets.


ill have to give that a try. i have a big bucket of NLS coming this week. ill try with my other pellets i have for now.


----------



## ninez (Apr 21, 2010)

lovely double chin severum


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

ninez said:


> lovely double chin severum


lol thanks. he eats more then my oscar does.


----------

